# bUY THE DIPS FOR 2018?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I've used a bit of extra US$ "play money" to try a 'buy-the-dips, sell-the-bumps' strategy lately. So far so good...nothing serious...making a few hundreds "profits" here & there. (aapl, baba, bac ...) Anybody else doing similar? Bit of fun so far..Do you think the roller coaster ride will continue? I'm guessing I'll eventually get burned


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Word to the wise - just be careful. Trading is fun but I have seen friends get badly burned. They started with a few thousand dollars here and there. It seemed so easy that they upped it to tens of thousands. Then the market bit them in the butt and they ended up losing tens of thousands of dollars. 


One was playing junior oil and gas companies with HELOC funds. 
One was playing with currencies and margins.
One was pairs trading. 
One was trading a volatility fund. 

All lost a lot of money.

I'm not saying that it isn't possible to make money trading. I just haven't known anybody who consistently made money.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Sometimes we buy Hell of a good dip at the grocery store:eagerness:


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I think it's no big deal as long as the stocks you're timing are ones you'd be willing to hold long term...I won't elaborate lol.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....another day...another $600US.... zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dilbert said:


> Sometimes we buy Hell of a good dip at the grocery store:eagerness:


Kraft/Philly Herb-Spice + ripple chips...mmmmmm!


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> Kraft/Philly Herb-Spice + ripple chips...mmmmmm!


I kinda like the dill pickle version. I agree J3000, the mechanical integrity of ripple chips is important to avoid bits of crap in the dip!


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I have been trying something like this with TQQQ buying when it dips below the 50 day moving average. I prefer to use an average or ETF because it won't take a big hit unexpectedly from earnings or bad news overnight. The tricky bit is timing sales. Have been using a stoploss but it gives back too much profit. Now I am trading without stops (reason for not buying individual stocks). Still working out the best time to sell. Probably a combination of time (days since last low) and price gain (either in points or percentages).

Jargey do you follow any rules for picking stocks and timing purchases and sales?


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

I made 27% on BMO in 10 months. As talked about if a correction happened I would hold anyway. Took to much of my time so spring came and I went fishing.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

olivaw said:


> Word to the wise - just be careful. Trading is fun but I have seen friends get badly burned. They started with a few thousand dollars here and there. It seemed so easy that they upped it to tens of thousands. Then the market bit them in the butt and they ended up losing tens of thousands of dollars.
> 
> 
> One was playing junior oil and gas companies with HELOC funds.
> ...


 There are several market wizard books out there. I have read 2 in both books all the traders that became wizards @ trading wiped out their money @ least once before becoming market wizards.

Most have no idea of the danger of the game probably about 97% of people in the market will lose money over thier life time playing the market the other 3% will make it.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Buying the dips is perhaps the worst thing an average investor does. The reason being they do it @ the wrong time which is near the top of the bull market & all the way down in the bear market till capitulation @ the bottom. Though in a mania they will get away with it for awhile @ the top.

Buy the dips works if do it the opposite way the average player does. Though if your average can no do unless you stop being average


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

[QUOTE

Jargey do you follow any rules for picking stocks and timing purchases and sales?[/QUOTE]

not really scientific....i just watch the short-term price graph on a few stocks. When the line takes a quick dip because Trump farted, or some other hiccup that i think is just a market knee-jerk reaction that won't last, i step in. Then when the little line goes up to a point where I'm satisfied to take a profit , I sell...
I'll get burned eventually.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

lonewolf :) said:


> Most have no idea of the danger of the game probably about 97% of people in the market will lose money over thier life time playing the market the other 3% will make it.


It's OK if somebody wants to set aside a few trading dollars as play money. It's like having a gambling budget when you go to Vegas. As long as you leave the game when your stake is gone, you can treat the loss as an entertainment expense. It's when you try to win back your money that it may become a problem.

My friend doing pairs trading was married and retired. Now he is working and divorced.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Good advice, particularly,



> My friend doing pairs trading was *married and retired*. *Now* he is *working and divorced.*


:emmersed: on the dips


----------

